# Rare opportunity to get some nice L glass which would you pick



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had some issues with my 5d and as a concession I can get some lenses I could use to fill my line up.

Here they are
24-105 $400
24-70 f4 is $400
100mm 2.8l $400
16-35 2.8 ii $800
85mm 1.2 ii $800
600ex $375
6d body $1100
5d3 $1500

all are canon refurbs. I only have $1650 to spend. I like portraits, travel and event photography. My current line up is in my sign. I was thinking 851.2, 24-70, 100mm but the 16-35 is tempting and the practical side says get the body but a new 6d is like $1700 so not much of a savings. Any suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2013)

Based on what's in your sig, I'd get the 85L and 16-35L, or the 85L, 100L and a second 600EX.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Based on what's in your sig, I'd get the 85L and 16-35L, or the 85L, 100L and a second 600EX.



I was thinking your latter Choice but that price seems so good for the 16-35. Also want to squeeze one of the 24-.. Since its a steal for a vacation/video lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2013)

$800 is a excellent price for a 85L MK II. Its also good for a 5D MK III, the flash and the 100L. I paid $1300 for a new 16-35 last year, so the price for a refurb isn't a great deal like the others.

I assume that you get the 1 yr warranty on the refurbs, so you can't go wrong with any of them. You could sell any / all you did not like for a profit.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2013)

You already have great selection of lenses.

I recently bought second 5D III, it helps a lot. 24-70 on one body and 70-200 on another. Missing shots are much much less


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 12, 2013)

in my opinion clearly:
16-35 2.8 ii $800
85mm 1.2 ii $800


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 12, 2013)

I would go for the following:
1) 16-35/2.8
2) 100/2.8L
3) 600 EX

You would get some overlap, but I think you would be happy with these additions any day.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd get the 16-35 if you think you'll use it a lot. Otherwise, I'd go 85L, 100L, and the 600ex. That'd set you up much better for event/portrait work. And if you want wider, there are cheap WA options later.


----------



## barracuda (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd get:

1) 16-35L, 85L or
2) 16-35L, 100L, either one of the 24-xx lenses or
3) 85L, 100L, either one of the 24-xx lenses

Unless you could really use a second 600EX, I wouldn't get it because at $375, it's pretty close to the new and refurb prices, especially when they go on sale. On the other hand, the 24-xx prices at $400 are a bargain. And as you mentioned, you could use one of the 24-xx lenses as a vacation/video lens.


----------



## sdsr (Sep 12, 2013)

At that price, the 85L is surely not to be missed, and if you prefer to travel with just one lens, the 24-105 would make sense. If so, I would get 24-105 + 85L + 100L, despite the overlap and the similarity in focal length between the second two, both of which are superb in their somewhat different ways (though you can create similar looking photos with both).

If you want to go wider than your lineup allows, the 16-35 would make sense (though you can buy the Tokina equivalent new for around the same price). If so, you may want to get 16-35 & 85.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 12, 2013)

At those prices?? I´d live on bread on water for the time it took and get them all ...


----------



## Darkn3ss (Sep 12, 2013)

Call your credit card company, and get as many as you can get flip them and make some coin. I'd take an 85mm if you'd do that.

No brainer.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 12, 2013)

Darkn3ss said:


> Call your credit card company, and get as many as you can get flip them and make some coin. I'd take an 85mm if you'd do that.
> 
> No brainer.



This. Some (all?) of these prices are way below the usual used prices. If possible, buy everything and flip what you don't want. You have a possibility here to end up with both a few nice lenses and more money than you started with.


----------



## agierke (Sep 12, 2013)

Canon refurbs has these listed as much higher in price. The 85mm 1.2 is listed as @ 1800.00 refurbed. 

These prices are very suspicious for working order refurbed high end lenses. Are you certain the source is legitimate?


----------



## bholliman (Sep 12, 2013)

Darkn3ss said:


> Call your credit card company, and get as many as you can get flip them and make some coin. I'd take an 85mm if you'd do that.
> 
> No brainer.



+1

With those prices buy everything and sell what you don't want for a 50%+ profit.

I suggest keeping:

85L
16-35 II
600EX


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

My suggestion:

16-35 2.8 II 
85mm 1.2 II


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks all.

I have 2 scenarios.

85l
24-105
100mm macro
600exrt

Or 
85l
6d body

Just not sure if the body would serve better than the lenses. The 16-35 is nice but not sure how much I will use it. I wish I could charge them all but I only have $2100 to spend and thats my limit.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 13, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I have 2 scenarios.
> 
> ...



May I ask, why 24-105??? when you already have 24-70


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all.
> ...



Well I originally had the 24-105 but sold it to buy the 24-70 but i miss the is for video and when i drag the shutter a little more then i can hand hold. Also wanted a vacation/weekend lens. Finally i need a spare. They replaced my focus ring because it became unglued so would be nice to have. Still not sure if it will be the 24-70 f4 or 24-105. Leaning toward the 24-70 since its newer and the macro could be nice.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Based on what's in your sig, I'd get the 85L and 16-35L, or the 85L, 100L and a second 600EX.



+1 on the latter.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 13, 2013)

If they let you, buy one of each, see what you like, and then sell the ones you don't like. You'll make enough on the sell of the others to get the lenses practically for free.


----------



## DRR (Sep 13, 2013)

I will always buy glass before bodies (which lose value quickly) or flashes (where multiple flashes don't suit my style of shooting)

for $2100, I'd get the 85L. As someone said that's a no-brainer. I'd also get the 16-35, that gives you a lot more range that you don't have already, and you mentioned travel photography so it's nice to be able to get wide for some of that. 

With $500 left I'd buy the 24-70 f/4 is for $400 and flip it for twice as much money. Then if you want a third L lens or a flash or whatever, you've got probably $900 additional to spend.

That's a lot of kit for $2100. I'm jealous.


----------



## fegari (Sep 13, 2013)

As pretty much everyone suggests, the 16-35II + 85L II

But that 85L at that price is a steal. If possible I would get two and sell the other for a nice profit!


----------



## agierke (Sep 13, 2013)

umm....no one else thinks this sounds too good to be true? the scam factor on this is raising major red flags for me. i would hate for you to drop significant money on what you feel is a great deal only to find out you got taken and are unable to recover your money.

please tell me this is an individual you know who is unloading his gear on the cheap.


----------



## fegari (Sep 13, 2013)

agierke said:


> umm....no one else thinks this sounds too good to be true? the scam factor on this is raising major red flags for me. i would hate for you to drop significant money on what you feel is a great deal only to find out you got taken and are unable to recover your money.
> 
> please tell me this is an individual you know who is unloading his gear on the cheap.



The OP stated these are Canon refurbs, so yes it should be ensured he's dealing with them or an authorized reseller...


----------



## brett b (Sep 13, 2013)

My vote:
85
16-35


----------



## agierke (Sep 13, 2013)

> The OP stated these are Canon refurbs, so yes it should be ensured he's dealing with them or an authorized reseller...



Yes I saw that, but if you go to the canon refurb site they list these items significantly higher than what the OP is stating. So I am confused as to the source of these items. They don't appear to be refurbs direct from canon, so if that's the case where are they coming from and how is it that they can be claimed as canon refurbs?

Those prices are so low that something really feels off to me. It could be legit but if I were in that same position I would be asking a ton more questions before I even started considering which combo I would want


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd pick:
16-35 f/2.8
85 f/1.2


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 13, 2013)

agierke said:


> > The OP stated these are Canon refurbs, so yes it should be ensured he's dealing with them or an authorized reseller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my guess is Canon really screwed up and this is customer services attempt at making it up to him. I'd dealt with Canon customer service... they are pricks.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok pulled the trigger on

85l
135l
24-70 f4
600ex
$1900 plus tax

Ohh yeah it is from canon and legit. Not from a offsite. They screwed up a repair 4 times over and ruined a few small jobs and an event. They are trying to make it up to me. I think I may get the rest just need to work on the wife. The problem with the 16-35 is I felt I would just be buying it to buy it not for any purpose I had in mind. Depemding on what I keep I may end up with it. Also the 50 l was offered at $700 but again i have a 35 and now a 85 so figured it was not necessary. The flash was a big win for $300. Also the 135 $400 GREAT so excited to get that.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations, great deal and good choices!

I have the 16-35, but I don´t use it much. I don´t like the wide angel distortion you get beyond 24mm. Landscapes are OK, but people look terrible. I have also sold my 50L, because I am using the 35/1.4 (Sigma) and 85L instead. So from my perspective, you made good choices.


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2013)

biscuit said:


> Darkn3ss said:
> 
> 
> > Call your credit card company, and get as many as you can get flip them and make some coin. I'd take an 85mm if you'd do that.
> ...


 8) Absolutely don't miss this opportunity. 
Borrow money if you have to and buy the lot. See what you like and re-sell the surplus. 
You'll make a tidy profit. 

-pw


----------



## agierke (Sep 14, 2013)

> Ohh yeah it is from canon and legit. Not from a offsite. They screwed up a repair 4 times over and ruined a few small jobs and an event.



ah i see. what luck! though it sounds like you had to earn it with some grief. 

sry for being such a downer earlier...i'd rather play devil's advocate to help someone avoid getting screwed though. there has always been so much scam in the photo equipment business that when it sounds too good to be true then it most certainly is.

shame you couldn't pull the trigger on everything though. at those prices you could have sold a few of the peices and probably gotten what you wanted for essentially free.


----------

